# crop king seeds



## daalma (Apr 12, 2014)

does anybody here have any experience growing out crop king seeds . good bad indifferent and what strains? thanks.


----------



## kubixp (Apr 15, 2014)

I have the same question lol


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 15, 2014)

I was wondering this too, cuz of that goofy ad. I checked out their site and they're pretty blatant about things. And they refer to it as "weed" a lot. Idk, call me snobby but it seems unprofessional. However, some of their strains look intriguing.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Over priced pollen chucker imvho $60 for 5 fem SSH you can get that for about a hundred from the source 18+ regular seeds from mrnice.nl and reg Blueberry for $65 for 10 you can get reg Dutch Passion BB for under $100 for 10 and DJ Short did it their so they should have the mom and dad DJ picked out. 

I would just buy from the actual breeders myself but I'm weird like that.


----------



## mattstapo (Apr 28, 2014)

Recently got White Widow, Northern lights auto, haze extreme and white voodoo.
great beans, and customer service was excellent. and seeds were in australia at my front door within a week.


----------



## swifthigh (May 9, 2014)

got a 5 pack of Fem Cali-Purp in a freebie from Mjseedscanada! (since they collab) 
Beautiful smoke. the fan leafs turned PURPLE on the 3rd true set. not tinges. PURPLE.


----------



## beastbub (May 9, 2014)

good company 24 hrs customer service, very fast shipping, high germ rate and good genes, i say go for it 

Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Capt. Trips (May 9, 2014)

I bought five Early Vixen feminized from Crop King. Seeds came in five days, 5/5 germinated within about 30 hours. Now they're almost two weeks old and seem to be healthy. So far so good.

If an idiot like me can go two weeks without killing these things, I'd say they must be good quality seeds.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 11, 2014)

I'm on my first run of Crop King's Hash Plant. So far, so good...about 4 weeks into flower. Lanky strain, but nice looking/smelling flowers. 

I used to live a couple of blocks away from where Crop King operates (out of the Marc Emery building), and wanted to try his gear, and finally had a chance to pick up a pack.


----------



## WeedMiller (Aug 13, 2014)

Crop king is awesome, expensive yes but well worth it to the new grower. 15/15 early vixens came through all female.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 15, 2014)

I bought 3 auto-fem strain from Crop King....I'm very pleased with the Revolver, and the Dwarf Low Flyer and very disappointed with the Early Miss....link to 2014 indoor/sunshine grow for pics and details


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 15, 2014)

Pics.


----------



## DurbanP (Aug 16, 2014)

How did those hashpant work out for you? I just germinated 2 this week, both with no issues. Planted them both yesterday. Going to grow them 12/12 from seed to fill some vacant space in the cabinet im growing in


KineBoisin420 said:


> I'm on my first run of Crop King's Hash Plant. So far, so good...about 4 weeks into flower. Lanky strain, but nice looking/smelling flowers.
> 
> I used to live a couple of blocks away from where Crop King operates (out of the Marc Emery building), and wanted to try his gear, and finally had a chance to pick up a pack.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Aug 16, 2014)

DurbanP said:


> How did those hashpant work out for you? I just germinated 2 this week, both with no issues. Planted them both yesterday. Going to grow them 12/12 from seed to fill some vacant space in the cabinet im growing in


I'm quite satisfied with this representation of a Hash Plant. It grows very dense, low leaf-to-flower ratio, so trimming is easy. Was a bit more stretchy than my other strains, but not unreasonable. Good hashy smell/taste and effect.

I grabbed an average sized flower out of my jar so you can see how dense it is, 2 months after drying.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 16, 2014)

Mine were fucked. So much so that I've received an offer for 50% off my next order. I had 20% germ rate and videod my process for them and sent it in an email to their customer service.

I had bought 5 white widow and 5 early vixen. 2 of the 10 cracked.

They have great customer service but terrible unpredictable germination rates. Take it for what it's worth- I'm sure I'll use the discount and buy something else from them in a few grows, but I usually have an awesome germ rate and this was bullshit.


----------



## DurbanP (Aug 16, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> I'm quite satisfied with this representation of a Hash Plant. It grows very dense, low leaf-to-flower ratio, so trimming is easy. Was a bit more stretchy than my other strains, but not unreasonable. Good hashy smell/taste and effect.
> 
> I grabbed an average sized flower out of my jar so you can see how dense it is, 2 months after drying.
> View attachment 3230558


Thanks for the pic! Looks very nice. Hopefully I can pull a little off mine, although not expecting anything huge on 12/12. Yours looks great though


----------



## cielo123 (Oct 26, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Mine were fucked. So much so that I've received an offer for 50% off my next order. I had 20% germ rate and videod my process for them and sent it in an email to their customer service.
> 
> I had bought 5 white widow and 5 early vixen. 2 of the 10 cracked.
> 
> They have great customer service but terrible unpredictable germination rates. Take it for what it's worth- I'm sure I'll use the discount and buy something else from them in a few grows, but I usually have an awesome germ rate and this was bullshit.


I totaly agree with you that their germination rate is bullshit I've bought 10 white widow seeds n 5 early vixens but none of them white widow germinated !!!! ITS NONE OUT OF 10
Told them about my case n they got fast customer service reply but they have no responsibility at all
Kept saying it ain't their seeds problem
Like why would the others all grow but not the 10 of them 
This is bullshit I'm never gonna buy off them EVER!!! 
Money doesn't come easy in my country n I don't work my ass off 5 bucks per hr for this shit
Piss tf outta me off soooo bad
Price ain't worthy BIG RIPPED OFF


----------



## DurbanP (Oct 27, 2014)

cielo123 said:


> I totaly agree with you that their germination rate is bullshit I've bought 10 white widow seeds n 5 early vixens but none of them white widow germinated !!!! ITS NONE OUT OF 10
> Told them about my case n they got fast customer service reply but they have no responsibility at all
> Kept saying it ain't their seeds problem
> Like why would the others all grow but not the 10 of them
> ...


Sorry to hear that boss. 

So far every hash plant aND purple kush I've germed have been great with no issues. They seem like a good company to deal with, give it some time and give them a chance to make it right


----------



## spiker (Apr 14, 2015)

Just wanted to reply about this. Shitty genetics. Bought purple kush and white widow. Spent 600 buks on seeds. Garbage. Purple kush. Was absolute junk grew tall and lanky like a sativa. And this was all of them. All 30. White widow. Was better but still sub par. These genetics are low vigor. You'd think for the money they cost you'd be getting wat you pay for. Do not buy from these clowns unless you have lots of time and money to waste


----------



## DurbanP (Apr 15, 2015)

spiker said:


> Just wanted to reply about this. Shitty genetics. Bought purple kush and white widow. Spent 600 buks on seeds. Garbage. Purple kush. Was absolute junk grew tall and lanky like a sativa. And this was all of them. All 30. White widow. Was better but still sub par. These genetics are low vigor. You'd think for the money they cost you'd be getting wat you pay for. Do not buy from these clowns unless you have lots of time and money to waste



Thay was not my experience with them or their genetics. Last round of purple kush I grew was very uniform and the finished product was nice with a great smell. 

Their hashplant I was happy with as well. I just ordered a few more strains from them (received in a week regular shipping with perfect packaging) because I like supporting Canadian companies especially innovative business models like the one they have. 

No saying you experience is wrong, but mine was different. You can look at the pictures of my last grow in the LED section


----------



## slotcheat10 (Apr 17, 2015)

I bought 5 fem hashplant seeds from crop king and would not buy anything else from them. asked them if they were f-1"s or stable! they said stable!! well there in promix seedling mix, kept at 78 degrees under a 400 watt hps. and not under or overwatered! they are stable all right, all of them midgets, tiny little things. 25 days old and look 10 days old!! im not expecting much from these but we will see after a 8 week veg!!


----------



## DurbanP (Apr 17, 2015)

slotcheat10 said:


> I bought 5 fem hashplant seeds from crop king and would not buy anything else from them. asked them if they were f-1"s or stable! they said stable!! well there in promix seedling mix, kept at 78 degrees under a 400 watt hps. and not under or overwatered! they are stable all right, all of them midgets, tiny little things. 25 days old and look 10 days old!! im not expecting much from these but we will see after a 8 week veg!!



Mine started out like that and i almost pulled them to make some space because I was disappointed But ended up letting them go. Those fucker packed on some good weight. Even though they stayed short I was pulling close to 2 oz off each plant which I thought was good under LED


----------



## TroutMouf (Apr 20, 2015)

As far as the tiny part goes slotcheat, you mean as far as nodes and sets of leaves being developed or the overall size and stature? I have seen mixed feelings on them/their products, i have 7 of their White Cookies (fem) just sprouting right now in Black Gold Seedling Mix. I had a 100 percent germination and sprouting percentage which i was surprised on, seeing as how some of the beans looked under developed, white/weak. This dude on Youtube "Grow420Guide" got me to buy from them with his discount code, and based on the overall health of the strains he was running, the same one i am, along with the crown royal fem, and the haze x treme i believe. Ill start a thread once i get some decent pics going and will stay posted on your grow too out of curiosity and question of this new company. Good Luck


----------



## Robw (Apr 26, 2015)

I have been trying to get crop king azura haze and Zeus seeds to pop. Bought a 5 pack of Azura haze locally and 2/5 popped and promply died. Call Crop King, they replaced them, again 2/5 popped and again they died. Thought I would try Zeus and ordered a 10 pack mail order along with another 5 pack Azura Haze replaced by Crop King. 2 Zeus and 1 Azura Haze popped. They survived but just barely. Got replacement packs again and so far 3 Azure have popped and 4 Zeus. The seedlings are not looking good. I have 20 years of growing experience and have never had problems like this. The only good thing about Crop King is they do replace seeds, lots of them. I sure wont waste my time or money on Crop King again.


----------



## slotcheat10 (May 5, 2015)

well its been bout 5weeks now on my cropking hashplants. they are 11 inches tall and growing well. guess I was wrong thinkin they were garbage. glad I didn't throw them away!! will flower in 2 more week, we will c what happens!!


----------



## TroutMouf (May 5, 2015)

damn thats good news. good luck with the flower cycle... my beans are 15 days old today, vegging under some cfl's until they are ready to go outside in a few weeks at the latest. i ordered a 5 pack, got 7 beans, and they all germed, and they all sprouted. roots growing down the side walls of the solo cups i planted them in, and they are all getting transplanted today or tomorrow. i am growing out the "White Cookies Fem"
using AdvancedNutrients sensi a+b, cal mag every other feeding, great white beneficials in happy frog soil. will give them their first dilluted feed tomorrow morning. the only negative was the 2 week international hold on the shipping from canada to the USA and the $30 extra shipping charge for concealment and guarantee


----------



## Mr.Head (May 5, 2015)

$30? from usa to Canada are you fucking kidding me? They are making bank on that shipping attitude style my goodness.

I've been eye balling them you guys should throw up some finished grow shots.


----------



## TroutMouf (May 5, 2015)

yeah they have the same options available as attitude (shipping with random gift items)for an added fee of $30 but if you lose the beans theyll resend them,and then normal international shipping at like $9.99 with no delivery guarantee (at your own risk). i will definitely keep a detailed journal on paper and picture/video and report monthly or something.


----------



## karoniates (May 7, 2015)

I grew out 5 purple kush from crop king. Out of the 5 only 1 lived, but that was completely my fault lol. The one that survived was looking real good and the stem was starting to turn purple, and smelling real fruity, but unfortunately my friend fell on it drunk and killed it. I only got about 2 weeks into flowering and it smelled real fruity and sweet smelling and then it was killed. I think I will run it again sooner or later


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

Sounds like you need new friends dude, if one of my buddies took out one of my ladies I would push them down the stairs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2015)

karoniates said:


> I grew out 5 purple kush from crop king. Out of the 5 only 1 lived, but that was completely my fault lol. The one that survived was looking real good and the stem was starting to turn purple, and smelling real fruity, but unfortunately my friend fell on it drunk and killed it. I only got about 2 weeks into flowering and it smelled real fruity and sweet smelling and then it was killed. I think I will run it again sooner or later


The purple kush I ran from harborside was fruity pebble/grape all the way. Your buddy owes you an old fashion.


----------



## karoniates (May 7, 2015)

I know its bullshit! At least I successfully grew 2 purple cracks from Cali connect. Tho


----------



## karoniates (May 7, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The purple kush I ran from harborside was fruity pebble/grape all the way. Your buddy owes you an old fashion.


You're lucky you're in a legal state, I'm in a non legal state. Does kens GDP live up to the hype?


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

Depends on how much hype you have in your parts, KGDP has very nice visual flair and people love the "purps" but the smoke is very lethargic. It is one that I don't enjoy smoking during the day, it will have you sitting in your chair for a couple hours and then you look at the clock and like holy shit where did the time go. Pretty good but it isn't a perfect 10, it is also a bitch to trim it is a short bushy plant.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2015)

karoniates said:


> You're lucky you're in a legal state, I'm in a non legal state. Does kens GDP live up to the hype?


Don't know about seeds, but the clone only was great tasting but super low yield.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Don't know about seeds, but the clone only was great tasting but super low yield.


YUP, I forgot to add low yielding.


----------



## karoniates (May 8, 2015)

Purple weed is rare in ny so Yea it would be a pretty popular strain lol I myself have only seen purple buds a couple times. And it was only little spots of purple, not the completely purple buds like I've seen on the internet


----------



## karoniates (May 8, 2015)

Are yous from Cali?


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

Indeed, the golden brown drought ridden california .


----------



## Robw (May 11, 2015)

Update on Crop King seeds. Out of all the seeds I bought or had replaced (3 azura haze 5 packs and 1 Zeus 10 pack) only 2 Zeus and one Azura Haze have survived. they should change their name to crap king. I will never waste my money and time on their seeds again. 25 seeds, 13 popped and 3 survived to actually grow.


----------



## DurbanP (May 19, 2015)

Robw said:


> Update on Crop King seeds. Out of all the seeds I bought or had replaced (3 azura haze 5 packs and 1 Zeus 10 pack) only 2 Zeus and one Azura Haze have survived. they should change their name to crap king. I will never waste my money and time on their seeds again. 25 seeds, 13 popped and 3 survived to actually grow.



Without knowing you I'd venture to guess you are doing something wrong on your end. I don't see any postings from successful grows of yours on this forum. I think people would believe it more if you showed a couple previous grows from different seed banks so you could show you know what you are doing. I've run crop king a bunch of times (as proven in my threads with journal) with maybe 2 seeds that didn't pop (nature of the beast). 

You can argue about quality genetics and what not but not getting them to pop I would say is on you or your process


----------



## DurbanP (May 19, 2015)

karoniates said:


> Purple weed is rare in ny so Yea it would be a pretty popular strain lol I myself have only seen purple buds a couple times. And it was only little spots of purple, not the completely purple buds like I've seen on the internet


Lower your Temps at night with lights off..... all the purple bud you want.


----------



## badtoro99 (May 19, 2015)

im currently growing White cookies and I love the way its growing! check my journal! Follow me and check the final result in 8-10 weeks!


----------



## ifatty (May 20, 2015)

I just got white cookies seeds going to put them outdoors !!!!!! ! Has long has i can keep them safe


----------



## badtoro99 (May 21, 2015)

White cookies


----------



## badtoro99 (May 22, 2015)

Day 3 flowering


----------



## TroutMouf (Jul 2, 2015)

hey to all in this thread...thought id update as i am EXTREMELY happy with the white cookies so far outdoors in triple digit heat (110F*) , almost four feet tall with topping day 62 from seed roughly.I SHOULD GET AT LEAST A LB PER PLANT assuming all goes well. we got about 6 weeks left in veg. so id guess (based off experience) these bad biotches will be 6-7 ft. tall easy when all is said and done. only used advanced sensi grow 2 part, great white beneficials, azamax & safer BT spray for caterpillars. gonna follow up with advanced nutrients sensi bloom 2 part system and humboldt honey


----------



## badtoro99 (Jul 3, 2015)

This is how mine looks today!


----------



## TroutMouf (Jul 3, 2015)

just snapped a few new ones this morning 7/3/2015 day 73 from seed. WHITE COOKIES FEMINIZED


----------



## swifthigh (Jul 3, 2015)

Some of the strains they sell are def not stable. would stick to more of the bigger known strains they sell. anyway out of Jack herer auto-fem i got 10/10 germ Same with the early-miss auto fem and im currently mother 2 Purple kush fem out of a 5 pack and just cut 20 clones off em and the clones showed 0 signs of stress and they didnt even wilt. dropped em straight into soil!
anyway final comment is that i love the germ rate but stay away from the strains with weird over the top names.


----------



## slotcheat10 (Jul 4, 2015)

ok well its the end of the 6th week of flower now , got 2 mutants bout 1 ft tall then one at 16 inch, one at 20 inches and 1 at 24 inches, the mutants are super coated with trichs, the other three have very good trich production, gotta say im glad I kept them now!! the mutants look crazy cant wait for day 63 to arrive. its gonna be hell!!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 4, 2015)

I bought White Cookies and Crown Royale Fem and had 85% germ rate. They guarantee 80%. I'd buy from them again and shipping was very quick.


----------



## Onestickz (Aug 29, 2015)

Thinking about getting some beans from crop king. Lots of positive reviews. I'm a new grower and I got some beans from the UK. Took a while but they came. All popped, so my next batch will be from crop king. I growing hydroponiclly so it shouldn't take long. By the way, is anybody growing using hydroponic? Would like to know how these beans do that way.


----------



## Garden hackle (Sep 16, 2015)

Onestickz said:


> Thinking about getting some beans from crop king. Lots of positive reviews. I'm a new grower and I got some beans from the UK. Took a while but they came. All popped, so my next batch will be from crop king. I growing hydroponiclly so it shouldn't take long. By the way, is anybody growing using hydroponic? Would like to know how these beans do that way.


I use a GH aeroflo-18 hydro unit. 

I've grown out cropking northern lights auto, white widow and purple kush. I have had 100% germination, growing out 10 Northern lights, 3 white widows and three purple kush. 

The northern lights have been no problem an produced very good smoke but not a huge yield. Very easy grow! 

The white widow and purple kush were more challenging to grow. The purple kush is very finicky about feeding and you really have to watch your nitrogen levels because it will Rams horn in a heartbeat while other plants are fat and happy. 

But the purple kush is very nice smoke and I'm going to run them again as sea of green from a mother plant. I just wouldn't mix them with other strains when growing because of their feeding preferences.


----------



## Gjames0531 (Oct 13, 2015)

Garden hackle said:


> I use a GH aeroflo-18 hydro unit.
> 
> I've grown out cropking northern lights auto, white widow and purple kush. I have had 100% germination, growing out 10 Northern lights, 3 white widows and three purple kush.
> 
> ...



I keep hearing people say the crop king purple kush are nutrient sensitive, but I've found the opposite with the ones I've got going. During the end of the first week while still seedlings the plants' lower leaves kept turning yellow. I chalked it up to the OF soil being too hot for seedlings. I was hoping it would just go away as the plants grew. It did not, i decided to start adding FF Grow big and all of a sudden the plants perked up and are healthy now. They have been Nitro whores. I'm talking double dose of Grow Big, Big Bloom, molasses, and AFF per gallon of water every other feeding. They are not eagle clawing or showing any signs of overfeeding or nute burn. I have them with 2 grapefruit haze sativas that require a ton of nutes. Maybe it's just the batch i got.


----------



## Garden hackle (Oct 14, 2015)

Gjames0531 said:


> I keep hearing people say the crop king purple kush are nutrient sensitive, but I've found the opposite with the ones I've got going. During the end of the first week while still seedlings the plants' lower leaves kept turning yellow. I chalked it up to the OF soil being too hot for seedlings. I was hoping it would just go away as the plants grew. It did not, i decided to start adding FF Grow big and all of a sudden the plants perked up and are healthy now. They have been Nitro whores. I'm talking double dose of Grow Big, Big Bloom, molasses, and AFF per gallon of water every other feeding. They are not eagle clawing or showing any signs of overfeeding or nute burn. I have them with 2 grapefruit haze sativas that require a ton of nutes. Maybe it's just the batch i got.


I know that during flowering the northern lights and white widow seemed quite happy while the purple Kush got a terrible case of canoeing. It was clawing something awful. 

Good that yours aren't. I don't consider it a bad thing if a strain is mute-sensitive. It's just a good thing to know. These seeds are the same batch I had issues with so I'm flushing nitrogen once I start 12/12.


----------



## Gjames0531 (Oct 20, 2015)

1 week into the flip


----------



## panckage (Nov 3, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Over priced pollen chucker imvho $60 for 5 fem SSH you can get that for about a hundred from the source 18+ regular seeds from mrnice.nl


100 fem seeds for $60? Can you provide a source? mrnice.nl doesn't appear to sell seeds. I would love to get seeds for cheaper, but Crop King has about the lowest prices I've seen in the few seedbanks I've looked at...


----------



## Gjames0531 (Nov 3, 2015)

I was not a fan of crop king at first but this is my Purple Kush soil grow with avg temp 78-80 lights on, 74 lights off (so no the purple has not been induced by low temps). Oh and the shimmering, crystal covered flowers and leaves... 21 days since the flip.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 4, 2015)

panckage said:


> 100 fem seeds for $60? Can you provide a source? mrnice.nl doesn't appear to sell seeds. I would love to get seeds for cheaper, but Crop King has about the lowest prices I've seen in the few seedbanks I've looked at...


Mr Nice auctions. There's a link on the front page. And he said you can get a full pack from the original breeder for about 100 bucks. There are spring cleaning auctions which is a gram of seeds (or around 50-100 depending on the lineage and size of seeds) that will go for more but not that much more. SSH is probably his most popular line on the site. I like his Black Widow a lot.


----------



## steve behr (Dec 13, 2015)

daalma said:


> does anybody here have any experience growing out crop king seeds . good bad indifferent and what strains? thanks.


I do not recommend buying Crop King Seeds. I have my doubts about want is advertised and what is shipped. A video protest of Crop King Seeds (Canada):


----------



## damnsmoker (Dec 28, 2015)

Here's a link to a thread regarding a CKS Revolver grow: 

http://rollitup.org/t/revolver-from-crop-king-seeds.891182/

Keep in mind, that these results are from someone with no growing experience. I am also starting a grow journal on, among other things, 5 CKS Rogue Thunders. So far, they appear to be very resilient.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jan 1, 2016)

Grew out there SSH. Cant remember how many popped but they all got sick and died as seedlings. One made it through but had very strange mutations. Leaves where all spotted and mottled like digital camo pattern. Was not a healthy plant.

the buds smelled very strongly of vitamin C. Very compact plant. looked like a cigar. 1' wide 3.5' tall. Would be good for SOG perhaps but the genetics where very poor.

havnt tried them again.


----------



## jeffwdc (Jan 11, 2016)

Experienced gardener here for over 20 years, and I followed Crop King’s instructions exactly. Ordered 5 seeds of Super Silver Haze and 5 seeds of White Widow in Nov 2014. They shipped 7 seeds of each strain. Out of 14 seeds only 3 germinated and the final results were good but not great. Called them a few months later and they shipped another 7 seeds of each strain free. Of the 14 replacement seeds, zero germinated. So I got 11% germination rate. Crop King promises 80% germination. I think they would have sent more replacement seeds for free, but it isn’t worth my time. I am sticking with name brand seeds from now


----------



## NatureScaper (Jan 21, 2016)

jeffwdc said:


> Experienced gardener here for over 20 years, and I followed Crop King’s instructions exactly. Ordered 5 seeds of Super Silver Haze and 5 seeds of White Widow in Nov 2014. They shipped 7 seeds of each strain. Out of 14 seeds only 3 germinated and the final results were good but not great. Called them a few months later and they shipped another 7 seeds of each strain free. Of the 14 replacement seeds, zero germinated. So I got 11% germination rate. Crop King promises 80% germination. I think they would have sent more replacement seeds for free, but it isn’t worth my time. I am sticking with name brand seeds from now


I'm chiming in a little bit late here, but as they say better late then never. First of all let me give you some background on myself, we're a lot alike. I have been a greens industry professional for 20 years (in business for 20 as a licensed contractor/ 30 years greens industry). I have been propagating plant materials of all types for 30 years+ and have around 15 years large nursery/ growers experience. I have 2 years of Horticulture, not a degree but it should be. I've been a licensed landscape contractor (installer only) for 20 years, I run a respected and busy local business, plants ARE my business. I also have quite a bit of history growing outdoor cannabis dating back to 1975.


So that said, I recently purchased 6 each of Purple Kush and White Widow fem seeds from Crop King Seeds (the chat transaction was horrid and unprofessional, I will get to that in a bit). 

I tried the White Widow batch first. Out of 6 WW seeds 4 germinated but were slow, it took 5 days. Of the 4 that germinated only two eventually came through the soil about 4 days after planting, the rest disappeared/ died. This was following their instructions to a T regardless of my own experience.
One of those WW survives today, its just a week or so old. It looks ok, maybe a little slow to grow but I am not that familiar with growth rate for this strain.

So, during this process and assuming that I had a failed batch of seeds I went ahead and germinated 3 of the Purple Kush. 2 Germinated in 3 days, the other is currently in its 5th day and still shows no sign of opening, I think its another dud. I have 3 PK seeds left, the other two that germinated seem to be ok at just a couple days old. Needless to say I'm using the best soil I could get my hands on, 
So now I have a mixed strain grow and hoping that they survive.

Back to the chat representative from Crop King Seeds Lisa who was the person who took my credit card info and took my order. After giving my CC and order info (Because I am in the USA I had to talk to a person) Lisa thought it wise to go full political berzerker on me. She started off by stating that "your country is so fucked up and full of idiots" and how "America is so full of redneck assholes" etc. I could hardly believe that I was speaking with a company representative. This "conversation" was not solicited, nothing on my end was ever said about Canada or politics, she just felt it was intelligent and prudent to attack a paying customer because she hates America.
But hey, shipping was fast. I had all of this garbage at my door in 7 days, I live in Oregon.

Anyway, I tried to ignore her political rant because I really wanted those seeds, even though I was flaming mad inside and wanted to end the conversation immediately. So after the problem with the germination problems I posted a message about it. After making a post about LISA at one of these boards another CPK rep (a guy this time) called my phone saying "really Dan, would you like it if we reviewed your company like that".... no mention or apologies for that incompetent representative whatsoever. As far as I know I was purposely sent a bad product because Lisa doesnt like Americans.

My advice is to steer clear of any company who represents themselves in this fashioin. I am socially and politically diverse and one thing I avoid with my company, ads and contacts is being politically or socially divisive. What Lisa did was both unprofessional and stupid. I would fire an employee for far less... then to follow it up with bad products was the real clencher. Any company who can afford to isolate and alienate any particular demographic like this can certainly afford to operate without my patronage. I have no desire to get more seeds from them. The guy offered but I have no desire whatsoever to do any sort of business or waste any more of my time with a company such as this.
Use Crop King Seeds at your own risk.

Rant off...
Dan


----------



## panckage (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm not sure if it's 'Lisa' you had a problem with as I think that is a pseudonym and not a real person.

My experience with their staff (in person and in the chat) is that 3 of 4 were good. 

One person (a woman I remember ) I talked to was rude, barely coherent and more than that just plain strange. I think this person likely has some sort of intellectual disability. This person needs to be trained properly or put in a position where they don't interact with the public. This kind of interaction with the public is bad for a company's bottom line

Dan I would encourage you to get your seeds replaced for free as they are good about that. My experience with cannabis related companies is that they are pretty poor and unreliable in general so when they offer something definitely take it!


----------



## NatureScaper (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks. Yes this could have been the same person, it sounds like it. You may be right about the name Lisa too, its probably a generic chat nickname.
I told rep #2 to contact me when rep #1 is either terminated or wishes to apologize for her/ his disparaging remarks, so far neither one has happened and I dont think it will. I'm already over it, I just dont want it to happen to another person without giving my story first. If they still wish to purchase from there maybe they will get lucky too, but the business sensibilities in me draws the line quick with vendors now days, I have no tolerance for it. Too many bad experiences I guess.
I can propagate more from the Purple Kush so its not a total loss. I'm also in a legal state now so I can get decent clones. I wanted to start with seed since this is my first Cannabis grow in a few years, but in hindsight maybe I should have just went with the clones.
I'm a bit disappointed that "legalized" in my state doesnt mean that I can get seeds, I have no idea why but its probably just more federal meddling.

Thanks for sharing your experiences. Its interesting seeing what others have to say.
Regards


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 21, 2016)

You definitely should just go pick up some known clones right now IMO.


----------



## captainorganic79 (Jan 23, 2016)

KineBoisin420 said:


> I'm quite satisfied with this representation of a Hash Plant. It grows very dense, low leaf-to-flower ratio, so trimming is easy. Was a bit more stretchy than my other strains, but not unreasonable. Good hashy smell/taste and effect.
> 
> I grabbed an average sized flower out of my jar so you can see how dense it is, 2 months after drying.
> View attachment 3230558



Wow nice looking bud hope mine looks that nice just about to flower a nice Crop King hp.


----------



## slowhand20 (Jan 24, 2016)

I've been very happy with Crop King seeds. I planted Hash plant. Great genetics but my yield was lower than expected. The Purple Kush grows like a multi-stemmed bush, but is really a couch locker at 27% THC ( I believe it).
I've got some Early Vixen and some freebies of Jack Herer autos I haven't planted yet. 

All in all, I'd buy from Crop King.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't get why people order from a place like crop king? It seems like a scam/phony genetics. You can easily order from real breeders at various seedbanks.


----------



## NatureScaper (Jan 24, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I don't get why people order from a place like crop king? It seems like a scam/phony genetics. You can easily order from real breeders at various seedbanks.



For me its because I am just getting into this and am at the mercy of this industry and its patrons/ growers. This is why I am here and this is why I asked a load of questions before I bought... and still ended up screwed. So, the question is who do you trust and/ or believe?
I checked around with several vendors, a couple of whom stated that they do not currently ship to the USA at all. I ended up at CKS because of some of the reviewers and comments from other growers, not because they had good advertising or hype. So its not as if I did not shop around and ask before I paid for these garbage seeds. Whats a bit absurd to me is that I am in a legal state now but cant buy a freaking hemp seed. I used to have pounds of seeds back when it was illegal and CAMP was flying over my house every day looking for weed in my California backyard. But now that its legal in my state I cant find a seed to save my life, its stupid. This market is extremely flooded with know-it-all zealots and entrepreneurs looking to make a bundle. $10 and up for a single weed seed is just dumb, its a simple weed.
Frankly, this is what happens when an industry is still wet behind the ears and those liars and crappy companies have not yet been "weeded" out by the public. This market is going to have some growing pains and we are part of that dynamic. A company will naturally die off if it has no integrity and sells a bad product, its just a matter of time, but I'm here to help when I get screwed. It seems that Crop King Seeds is a mixed batch of good and bad. The seeds did arrive and they arrived pretty quickly, but thats where my endorsement ends.

If you have a suggestion for a good seed company that you trust and has great reviews and integrity/ great proven products then by-all-means lets hear about it. As a small business owner myself, I am all about word of mouth and referals (not that it always works), especially in this market.
I learn fast! If 100 people came in here professing what a great company CKS was, I'd still ignore every last word of it and never do business with them again, its just how I am. The upside is that I'm also a 100% loyalist when I find a decent vendor, no more shopping around.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 24, 2016)

NatureScaper said:


> For me its because I am just getting into this and am at the mercy of this industry and its patrons/ growers. This is why I am here and this is why I asked a load of questions before I bought... and still ended up screwed. So, the question is who do you trust and/ or believe?
> I checked around with several vendors, a couple of whom stated that they do not currently ship to the USA at all. I ended up at CKS because of some of the reviewers and comments from other growers, not because they had good advertising or hype. So its not as if I did not shop around and ask before I paid for these garbage seeds. Whats a bit absurd to me is that I am in a legal state now but cant buy a freaking hemp seed. I used to have pounds of seeds back when it was illegal and CAMP was flying over my house every day looking for weed in my California backyard. But now that its legal in my state I cant find a seed to save my life, its stupid. This market is extremely flooded with know-it-all zealots and entrepreneurs looking to make a bundle. $10 and up for a single weed seed is just dumb, its a simple weed.
> Frankly, this is what happens when an industry is still wet behind the ears and those liars and crappy companies have not yet been "weeded" out by the public. This market is going to have some growing pains and we are part of that dynamic. A company will naturally die off if it has no integrity and sells a bad product, its just a matter of time, but I'm here to help when I get screwed. It seems that Crop King Seeds is a mixed batch of good and bad. The seeds did arrive and they arrived pretty quickly, but thats where my endorsement ends.
> 
> ...


Lots of options. If in US you can order from over seas from bigger banks. I reccomemd Midweek Song. Ofcourse ordering from overseas has it's risks, though you are not likely to be in trouble if they're found at customs. Herbies headshop is also reliable.

If in US though I recommend a US bank like The Dank Team. Don't have to worry about customs and it only takes a few days. Also Great Lakes genetics, James Bean Company and Seed Vault of California are reliable US banks. I like dank team though cause of their selection and they take cards (I think you can use gift cards if you're worried about privacy).

As far as breeders go you just have to do research and know what you're looking for.

Sin City Seeds and Bodhi seeds are two of the best IMO and can be found at US and overseas banks.

Nirvana and Female seeds are both quality dutch breeders who can be found at over seas banks and have long worked genetics at a fair price.

Otherwise just browse around and GOOGLE is your best friend. If you're looking for a popular strain such as White Widow search for it on Midweek Somg or other banks. Popular strains like these will be offered by many breeders but only a few have the real deal. (Mr. Nice has the original widow now called "black widow"). Google reviews for the strain and breeder and go from there. There are endless resources at your disposal.

I also use instagram to google hash tags of strains I'm interested in to see what others plants have looked like. Though this is not necessary, just helpful.

If you need more suggestions of strains you're welcome to PM me or browse aeound the grow journals/seed strain reviews here and elsewhere.. I have a decade of experience and will soon be entering the industry soon enough so I at least like to think I know what I'm talking about  I'm always down to help new growers though and assist them in not getting ripped!


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jan 24, 2016)

I know there is a lot of debate over whether or not cannabis can suffer from TMV (the Mosaic Virus) but I swear this is what all of my CKS Super Silver Haze had.

I had pollenated one of the SSH early in flowering and have had a million of their seeds since just sitting in storage for about a year.

I just tried germinating 20 of them. Absolutely none popped.

Crop King Seeds has to be the shittiest company and genetics I have ever seen or heard about.


----------



## 420PyRoS (Jan 24, 2016)

Just finishing a 3rd CKS. Bought 2 packs of 5 northern lights auto / Candy cane.
Gave 1 northern and candy seed away to a buddy. Both his germed/grew.

My 3rd is about to be harvested, with 2 others exiting seedling stage, and 2 more popping outta the soil.
So out of 10 seeds, 9 have popped so far. Haven't tried the last seed yet. So 100% success rate as of yet.

2 Candy canes are the same pheno so far, but my second turned purplish due to winter temps. 1 northern lights only just finished a week and a half ago but the two exiting seedling stage both are northern lights and appear to show same pheno also.

Ordering was easy, quick to my door.
No complaints so far other then the damn price. Decided if I'm gonna pay that kind of money, I'd go with other seeds next time. So I have purple OG 18, Green crack, vanilla kush, and LSD here next.

Pics below of my 2nd candy cane auto about to be rdy and first northern L that was chopped.
Northern was chopped a bit early due to family staying a while.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Morbid Angel said:


> I know there is a lot of debate over whether or not cannabis can suffer from TMV (the Mosaic Virus) but I swear this is what all of my CKS Super Silver Haze had.
> 
> I had pollenated one of the SSH early in flowering and have had a million of their seeds since just sitting in storage for about a year.
> 
> ...


Would tobacco mosaic virus cause germ issues? I know it can cause germ issues with the seeds coming from the plant (say you give it tmv and then pollinate it) but I didn't think it would carry over a generation.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jan 24, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Would tobacco mosaic virus cause germ issues? I know it can cause germ issues with the seeds coming from the plant (say you give it tmv and then pollinate it) but I didn't think it would carry over a generation.


I have not looked into TMV that much, but I think I remember reading that it carries over through seeds and this could very well be the reason they did not germ. I have never had a problem germinating ever. TMV is like plant AIDS.

*wish I had pictures of it.. I might somewhere, if I do and I find them I will post them. /edit


----------



## Resinhound (Jan 24, 2016)

I grew some northern lights from them,plants seemed stable.Yield was good,No real issues growing them out.


----------



## slowhand20 (Jan 31, 2016)

Like I said before, I grew CKS Hash plant indoors along with the Purple Kush. I just got a few ounce of CKS Hash plant that was grown outdoors by a friend. 

It's just as potent but a *Much* bigger yield!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 5, 2016)

420PyRoS said:


> No complaints so far other then the damn price. Decided if I'm gonna pay that kind of money, I'd go with other seeds next time. So I have purple OG 18, Green crack, vanilla kush, and LSD here next.


If it's Barney's Vanilla Kush Skip it, I've run them and wasn't impressed. The DNA/RP Purple OG #18 was excellent she didn't like heavy nutes thought less is more.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm glad you had a positive result with the Hashplant and The Purple kush. I only bought some CKS seeds after talking to a guy at a head shop on a couple of trips. He said he was eyeing the Purple Kush because it reminded him of a Purple kush cut he had in the mid 70's and what he had read/seen/heard it was killer. By the next time I had come back he said that the PK plants were amazing and was "for sure" the same cut he had many moons ago and that now he was starting the White Widow from CKS as well and they looked great in veg. So I grabbed the Hash Plant hoping it's an old school kind of HP and the Crown Royale just because this guys claims about the PK and WW and since it's a mix of both I'd give it a try. I haven't run them yet since I have like 40 + packs of different strains I have to start plus my crosses to run as well but it's good to see good reviews gives me hope.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 5, 2016)

420PyRoS said:


> Just finishing a 3rd CKS. Bought 2 packs of 5 northern lights auto / Candy cane.
> Gave 1 northern and candy seed away to a buddy. Both his germed/grew.
> 
> My 3rd is about to be harvested, with 2 others exiting seedling stage, and 2 more popping outta the soil.
> ...


Nice pics and crop. So you like CKS? I wanna get something from them but seen a lot of bad reviews on here.


----------



## 420PyRoS (Feb 5, 2016)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> If it's Barney's Vanilla Kush Skip it, I've run them and wasn't impressed. The DNA/RP Purple OG #18 was excellent she didn't like heavy nutes thought less is more.


Yeah it's barney's. Damn, the wife was hoping it was good. I'm excited for the OG#18. Thx for the tip. 

Cheers


----------



## 420PyRoS (Feb 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice pics and crop. So you like CKS? I wanna get something from them but seen a lot of bad reviews on here.


I haven't had an issue with them. 7 for 7 seeds sprouted for me as per their instructions to germinate. 2 for 2 for my buddy also. 
I've been on 20/4 light cycle for the 5 I have going now. 
I do find they go into flower very quickly after maybe 4 weeks of veg, give or take. 
I will note that I have only grown their autos, Candy cane and Northern lights. 

The candy cane I find most of the phenos are short/wide growing plants with a crap ton of frosty goodness on them. I dont bother to trim these as much anymore, as there are so many sugar leaves I just said F it. Took me half the day last time. A quick strain I find, with a yield on the lower side. My first one pulled 42g of crystally god damniness. Prob a good plant for hash/oil. 

The Northern lights, seems to pull a bit more yield. I pulled around 80g or so off my first one, and she was cut early  
She grows bigger/taller than the Candy cane, and I find that she's more tolerable to trim at harvest time. I will admit, she doesn't show a whole lot of frost, or sugar leaves for that matter, but she has some nice sparkle on the calyx's themselves. A medium str stone I would say, and not as strong as the candy cane. More on the upper side, prob due to the early cut. I enjoyed the smoke quite a bit. 
She like to stretch in her 2 weeks, quick to flower also, but flowering time is a few weeks longer then my candy cane. 

Anyways, some pics of the others. 2 tall one's are the Northerns in their stretch, and the two little one's I'm attempting to LST for the first time, are Candy Canes.

The nugget I'm holding is Candy cane, nice and compact. Didn't trim it much as you can see. Prepping to smoke that while the main cola (pic) is drying, to test out the flavour  Smells kinda like grapes... mmm

Also, both tolerate low to medium nutes well. I've also jacked em on heavy nutes every watering and they took fine too, but will eventually lockout Cal/mag in the middle of flowering ... so no more of that.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm two weeks into my first grow with 5 cks auto candy cane. All five seeds germinated and sprouted, all seem heathy and I can see at least 2 different phenos.


----------



## kreaaj (Nov 7, 2016)

Highly recommend their Black Indica; can't say the same about their White Widow. Like night and day really. BI's grew like mad but 4 of the WW's died within a few days of germ. The one WW remaining is currently about day 35 on 12/12 and exploding with bud sites; a monster. Go figure. Seems like some of their strains are legit while others are...troubled. Northern Lights auto has been recommended as well. The black indica is a great smoke btw. Eucalyptus mixed with grape bubble gum.


----------



## Shaggn (Nov 17, 2016)

Not sure why peeps are having germ issues. Popped 10 white cookies and all sprouted and survived with no issues. Currently just popped 5 WW and all 5 are growing well with no issues. IMO I think some issues may be due to poor storage and attention to detail. You get out what you put in!! CKS will continue to receive my business. Peace!!


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 17, 2017)

I spent 75 bucks on Crown Royale seeds and they sprouted only too Die the next day. I been growing cannabis all my life and never had my seedlings die until now. I will never buy from Crap King Seeds ever again!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 17, 2017)

Idk why people spend their money on this garbage... Their "white cookies" looks nothing like actually cookies and their other genetics don't look authentic at all..

Must be doing damage control for all their shitty reviews..Look at this review that is obviously funded by Crop King...

http://the-junky-g.com/Online_Shops/Reviews/Crop_King_Seeds/

Reviewed by a site I've never heard of that has an ad to buy their seeds on the side. Total bullshit.l and completely obvious.

None of. My business what people spend their money on but it really gets me when companies sell false genetics. Reminds me of that fast bud autoflower company and their "gorilla glue" and cookie autos that look awful. People will do anything for a quick buck off unsuspecting victims..


----------



## BobCajun (Jan 17, 2017)

The thing with Crop King seeds bought in a store off the rack is that you don't know how long they've been sitting there. I bought 5 White Cookies at a store, a pretty slow one, and only 2 sprouted. I was lucky to get one really good pheno. The other one was leafy and low resin. Both had very nice bud shape and density, just that only one put out enough resin to be useful and wasn't excessively leafy, which from photos I've seen of grows is the most common pheno. It's an Indica looking pheno while the good one is more of a perfect hybrid looking one. That could be a 1 in 1000 pheno for all I know. I hit the lottery on that one, only 2 seeds and 1 practically perfect plant. No foxtailing at all even in heat. Really nice shaped visually appealing buds. You just gotta avoid the leafy Indica phenos, pretty weak due to lack of resin and more work to manicure. You can identify them by the very wide bud leaves. The good pheno has little skinny ones and few of them. Really easy to manicure. Another good point of the strain is very low odor in growth.

My main point though is that there's a lot of old seeds being sold, especially in stores. They keep them out on display at room temp. I bought 2 seeds from another store, different seed company, one didn't pop at all and the other poked out and then died, a sure sign of old seeds. Glad I only bought 2 that time.


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 17, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Idk why people spend their money on this garbage... Their "white cookies" looks nothing like actually cookies and their other genetics don't look authentic at all..
> 
> Must be doing damage control for all their shitty reviews..Look at this review that is obviously funded by Crop King...
> 
> ...





BobCajun said:


> The thing with Crop King seeds bought in a store off the rack is that you don't know how long they've been sitting there. I bought 5 White Cookies at a store, a pretty slow one, and only 2 sprouted. I was lucky to get one really good pheno. The other one was leafy and low resin. Both had very nice bud shape and density, just that only one put out enough resin to be useful and wasn't excessively leafy, which from photos I've seen of grows is the most common pheno. It's an Indica looking pheno while the good one is more of a perfect hybrid looking one. That could be a 1 in 1000 pheno for all I know. I hit the lottery on that one, only 2 seeds and 1 practically perfect plant. No foxtailing at all even in heat. Really nice shaped visually appealing buds. You just gotta avoid the leafy Indica phenos, pretty weak due to lack of resin and more work to manicure. You can identify them by the very wide bud leaves. The good pheno has little skinny ones and few of them. Really easy to manicure. Another good point of the strain is very low odor in growth.
> 
> My main point though is that there's a lot of old seeds being sold, especially in stores. They keep them out on display at room temp. I bought 2 seeds from another store, different seed company, one didn't pop at all and the other poked out and then died, a sure sign of old seeds. Glad I only bought 2 that time.


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 17, 2017)

All the seeds that I bought from Crop King seed were born with only one set of true leaves they withered and died. I have germinated 5 year old seeds with no problems but crop King seeds sold me some bogus seeds.


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 17, 2017)

As anyone bought from (Aficionado of cannabis seed bank in Colorado) Neil Kushman? Are they legit?


----------



## BobCajun (Jan 17, 2017)

I believe it really is a cross of WW and GSC though. I can see characteristics of both. It's just not stabilized to a good pheno. Some are resinous like WW and others not. The low resin ones are on the weak side. The resinous non-leafy ones are actually very good all around.


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 17, 2017)

The way it looks I have no grow I have 3 seeds left that I am hoping will not lose the cotydol leaves wither and die. I am looking for a seed bank that delivers to Chicago, it's a pain in the ass that herbies seeds no longer wants to take credit card. It's not normal for a seedlings to be born with only one true leaf unless it's a weak pheno I usually would throw them away not worth the electricity, nutes and my time.


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 17, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> The thing with Crop King seeds bought in a store off the rack is that you don't know how long they've been sitting there. I bought 5 White Cookies at a store, a pretty slow one, and only 2 sprouted. I was lucky to get one really good pheno. The other one was leafy and low resin. Both had very nice bud shape and density, just that only one put out enough resin to be useful and wasn't excessively leafy, which from photos I've seen of grows is the most common pheno. It's an Indica looking pheno while the good one is more of a perfect hybrid looking one. That could be a 1 in 1000 pheno for all I know. I hit the lottery on that one, only 2 seeds and 1 practically perfect plant. No foxtailing at all even in heat. Really nice shaped visually appealing buds. You just gotta avoid the leafy Indica phenos, pretty weak due to lack of resin and more work to manicure. You can identify them by the very wide bud leaves. The good pheno has little skinny ones and few of them. Really easy to manicure. Another good point of the strain is very low odor in growth.
> 
> My main point though is that there's a lot of old seeds being sold, especially in stores. They keep them out on display at room temp. I bought 2 seeds from another store, different seed company, one didn't pop at all and the other poked out and then died, a sure sign of old seeds. Glad I only bought 2 that time.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 17, 2017)

MUSUGANGA said:


> The way it looks I have no grow I have 3 seeds left that I am hoping will not lose the cotydol leaves wither and die. I am looking for a seed bank that delivers to Chicago, it's a pain in the ass that herbies seeds no longer wants to take credit card. It's not normal for a seedlings to be born with only one true leaf unless it's a weak pheno I usually would throw them away not worth the electricity, nutes and my time.


Seeds Here Now. Domestic so no Chicago customs to clear.


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 17, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Seeds Here Now. Domestic so no Chicago customs to clear.


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 17, 2017)

Do they have a website?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 17, 2017)

Yea I don't want to link because I dont think they pay to advertise here but it's the name all one word dot com I believe.


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks I will check them out.


----------



## BobCajun (Jan 18, 2017)

What I was saying about old seeds, I think packaging should include the date. With no date it could be 10 years old.


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 18, 2017)

I am about to move to Colorado and just buy the clones... Lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 18, 2017)

MUSUGANGA said:


> I am about to move to Colorado and just buy the clones... Lol


I personally aint buying anyones clones. Not bringing other garden issues into my garden. I only take cuts from people I know and trust.


----------



## MUSUGANGA (Jan 18, 2017)

I usually sterilize any clone I get with milk and soap for the first 3 weeks I had spider mites invade my garden from an infected clone I also ditch the clone soil and carefully wash the roots for fly eggs.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 19, 2017)

MUSUGANGA said:


> Do they have a website?


she sells seeds through Ig and is based in Chicago..

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEJxg66luOS/

Topdawg had her listed as a vendor before.


----------



## toyotaman99 (Aug 20, 2018)

If you live in the US dont use your credit card they sold my mine to people in FLA.


----------



## Van isl grower (Oct 7, 2018)

It’s an old thread. I’ve had good success with everything except their purple kush. Only 3 outa 10 beans took. I’ve grown other strains drom them and follow the germ guide. And only had prob with the pk. The pk stretched like a sativa Also has predominantly sativa leaves. I had to hit it early with pk 13/14 to stop the stretch. We’ll see how it goes they 31days into flower.


----------

